# Better then deer huntin



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

2 boys watching a beagle work a rabbit beats sitting in a deer stand any day in my book and it still gets us out in the woods while I'm home with the boys and the wife is at work since it's to dark during the week to get out by the time she gets home.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Future rabbit slayers for sure  and no better way to spend free time. A deer stand can quickly bore the youngsters but rabbits or squirrels are a great way to get-em hooked.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good to see they are still with it! How are the dogs coming along? I know next Friday couldn't come soon enough, I requested off so I could hunt opening day but haven't had my dog out at all yet. I'm definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Doin good that's the first rabbit hes ran since March and hes just a little over a year old. It took him a minute to get warmed up then he circled it 3 or 4 times. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

